# Selective quotes - Lord of The Rings



## Windparadox (Nov 18, 2018)

*`
10. “You will suffer me!” *
_Aragorn is such a stud, he’s not even afraid of The King of the Dead._

*9. “Hold your ground! Sons of Gondor, of Rohan, my brothers! I see in your eyes the same fear that would take the heart of me. A day may come when the courage of men fails, when we forsake our friends and break all bonds of fellowship…but it is not this day. An hour of woes and shattered shields, when the age of men comes crashing down. But it is not this day! This day we fight! By all that you hold dear on this good Earth, I bid you stand, men of the west!* *
_Aragorn is such a stud, he can ride back and forth on his horse in front of an army with the sword Andúril in his hand. I could never do that. _

*8. “No, Sam. I can’t recall the taste of food…nor the sound of water nor the touch of grass. I’m naked in the dark, with nothing. No veil between me and the ring of fire. I can see him with my waking eyes!”*
_I want to scoop up and comfort Frodo when he’s lying on Mount Doom, parched, starving, and unable to take another step. When I’m really tired and don’t want to get out of bed, sometimes I shrivel into a hobbit ball and say “I’m naked in the dark, with nothing…” to Marlboro Man. He doesn’t really get it.
_
*7. “You saw there was a child! You saw my son!” *
_Oh, how I love Liv Tyler’s indignation when she delivers this line. She’s so beautiful and emotional in this move. Her lips are works of art._

*6. “Certainty of death. Small chance of success. What are we waiting for?”*
_Gimli is jolly and funny and this small dose of humor is a nice break before he and his friends head out to draw out Sauron’s armies and empty his lands. Humor’s always good in those situations._

*5. “For Frodo.”*
_The Eye of Sauron has just attempted to lure in Aragorn, and when Aragorn turns around and looks, eyes watery and red, at his friends, one almost fears that Sauron has succeeded. But Aragorn is too studly for that, and dedicates the coming battle to Frodo. Even if you don’t know that they’re going to win the coming battle, that moment somehow makes you feel like everything’s going to be okay._

*4. “The ring is mine.” *
_This is the closest Frodo gets to completely succumbing to the Ring, and it’s haunting and gripping. Elijah Wood’s expressions in this scene are incredible. I rewind and pause. Repeatedly._

*3. “Come on Mr. Frodo. I can’t carry it for you. But I can carry you!”*
_When Samwise Gamgee flings Frodo over his shoulder and pushes his way up the mountain, it’s more apparent than ever: he would lay down his life for his friend. This line touches the place deep inside of all of us–a place that knows that we can’t do it all ourselves without the love and support of others._

_I believe it also touches on a few Christian themes involving bearing one another’s burdens…but we’ll cover that in another post, man._
*
2. “I am no man.”*
This is Eowyn’s response to the Witch King’s _“You fool. No man can kill me. Die now.” Heh. She sure showed that lame-o, didn’t she? And women everywhere stood up and cheered! _

*1. “My friends. You bow to no one.”*
_For me, this is the most rewindable scene in the entire trilogy. Frodo, Sam, Merry, and Pippin are about to bow to the newly crowned King, but he stops them and delivers the above line. The King bows to the hobbits instead, and the entire kingdom follows suit. The hobbits stand there and look around, surprised by this unexpected turn…and clearly a little unsure about being in such a lofty position. _

_Volumes could be written about this single scene: humility and exaltation, strength and faith conquering evil, the “last shall be first”…the themes are never-ending.

*SOURCE*_


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 18, 2018)

I drink and I know things!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 18, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> *`
> 10. “You will suffer me!” *
> _Aragorn is such a stud, he’s not even afraid of The King of the Dead._
> 
> ...



"YOU SHALL NOT PASS!"


----------



## OldLady (Nov 18, 2018)

I agree with your #1 wholeheartedly.  

And that Aragorn is truly studly.  
_“I am Aragorn son of Arathorn; and if by life or death I can save you, I will.” 
_
I love Samwise, for his feet on the ground outlook on life and his unshakable loyalty.  He's one good dude.

One of my favorites was Gandalf's counsel to Frodo about Gollum, "
_“Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judgement*.”*_

The Song of Iluvatar in the Silmarillion made me cry it was so beautiful.

Tolkein was a genius.  You were basing your comments on the movies, I think.  You HAVE read the books, right?  They are even better.


CrusaderFrank said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > *`
> ...


True winner.


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2018)

"And here you will stay, Gandalf the Grey, and rest from journeys. For I am Saruman the Wise, Saruman Ring-maker, Saruman of Many Colours ." ~ Saruman talking shit


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 18, 2018)

"I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."
*- * Bilbo Baggins


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2018)

_“I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve.”_  ~ Bilbo Baggins saying it to your face


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 18, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > *`
> ...


Spoken every day by the cat as she bars the dog from the stairs to the bedrooms.


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> "I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."
> *- * Bilbo Baggins



Beat me. lol


----------



## hjmick (Nov 18, 2018)

There is no original content in the OP. Zero. If I wanted to know what "The Pioneer Woman" thought about a movie, I'd Google the bitch. Thanks for nothing... and I truly mean nothing.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 18, 2018)

The ladies seem to be joyfully dancing around Aragorn's perceived "studly-ness".

Isn't that against #Metoo rules?


----------



## peach174 (Nov 18, 2018)

"Curse us and splash us! My precious is lost!"
Gollum from the Hobbit


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2018)

_“One does not simply walk into Mordor.” 
~ _Boromir, Lord of the Meme


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> The ladies seem to be joyfully dancing around Aragorn's perceived "studly-ness".
> 
> Isn't that against #Metoo rules?



It isn’t just the the ladies. *meow*


----------



## OldLady (Nov 18, 2018)

hjmick said:


> There is no original content in the OP. Zero. If I wanted to know what "The Pioneer Woman" thought about a movie, I'd Google the bitch. Thanks for nothing... and I truly mean nothing.


Just what is your PROBLEM?  
OP added plenty of commentary.  
I think you woke up on the wrong side of the bed today.


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2018)

hjmick said:


> There is no original content in the OP. Zero. If I wanted to know what "The Pioneer Woman" thought about a movie, I'd Google the bitch. Thanks for nothing... and I truly mean nothing.



Grouchy today. My goodness.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 18, 2018)

mdk said:


> _“One does not simply walk into Mordor.”
> ~ _Boromir, Lord of the Meme



Boromir was one of the most interesting characters.He fought to obtain the ring, but died defending it. If Aragorn died I'd gladly crown Boromir King of Gondor.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 18, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> The ladies seem to be joyfully dancing around Aragorn's perceived "studly-ness".
> 
> Isn't that against #Metoo rules?


Absolutely, positively not.   That is one thing Tolkein was pretty steadfast about.  There is not a breath of sex in that trilogy.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > The ladies seem to be joyfully dancing around Aragorn's perceived "studly-ness".
> ...



There were also zero black people. Just saying...


----------



## boedicca (Nov 18, 2018)

"I don't think he knows about second breakfast, Pip."


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > _“One does not simply walk into Mordor.”
> ...



No doubt. The movie also portrays  Denethor as inept, aloof, and unfeeling, which is hardly true to the books.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 18, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...




So?  The Lord of the Rings is based on North Mythology.  The Nordic people are white.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 18, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > _“One does not simply walk into Mordor.”
> ...


I'd give it to Faramir, who actually had the ring in his grasp and let it go, even though he was about to get his ass kicked by Sauron.


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Haradrim were darkies.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 18, 2018)

boedicca said:


> "I don't think he knows about second breakfast, Pip."


Merry and Pippin sitting on the gates of ruined Isengard smoking Longbottom Leaf is a wonderful scene.


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2018)

I bet the average age the participants here lost their virginity at 25.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 18, 2018)

mdk said:


> I bet the average age the participants here lost their virginity at 25.




Yes, and you lost yours to your hand at the age of 37.


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2018)

boedicca said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I bet the average age the participants here lost their virginity at 25.
> ...



It was 38.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 18, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Written by a British Author even though he was born in South Africa.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Sam wins that one. He had the ring in his hands. It's not said in LOTR, but Sam was considered a "ring-bearer", and was welcomed into the "Undying Lands" with the Elves.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 18, 2018)

OldLady said:


> True winner.



`Yes, based on the movie. I have the books in both written and audio formats. The Silmarillion was a hard read for me the first time. The book was based on Tolkien's notes as presented by his son Christopher Tolkien. It was basically cobbled together which left a lot of lore still being discussed.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 18, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> *`
> 10. “You will suffer me!” *
> _Aragorn is such a stud, he’s not even afraid of The King of the Dead._
> 
> ...


Sound like you are really into that Aragorn dude. Lord of the Rings must be your favorite movie to frig off on.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Nov 18, 2018)

.>
.
.
.
Frodo, I don't think we are in Kansas anymore.
.
.
.
.>>>>


----------

